# LSP Test - BH Double Speed Wax vs Sonax PNS vs Colli 915



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a test thread that I've started a while ago, on 23rd May 2015 to be exact, and is on my daily driver so racks up about 1000 miles or so a month and is not garaged.

Right my Seat Leon is the mule. You've heard the saying don't try and polish a turd? I have! Nah, being serious, it's a good car and does the majority of my mileage so answers will be revealed quicker. The car was originally foamed with Carchem foam, washed with Autoglym BCS, decontaminated with a mixture of Bilt Hamber Korrosol and Turtlewax Ice Wheel Cleaner (cos I have loads which cost me £2 a bottle - works good enough), de-tarred with Tardis, clayed with my no name claycloth, washed again and polished with Meguiars Ultimate Compound using my Milwaukee AP12QE rotary polisher - finally an IPA wipedown to leave a clean bare surface.

Onto the test - three LSP's - One classic - Collinite 915, a 'wax' that is really an old school hybrid with the most carnauba that Collinite do. I used to love this on my old Midnight Purple s14a 200sx. Collinite are the traditional old school durable wax. As you can see, I've had this a while! Of the three Collinite's they are all fairly similar in durability, 476 is likely the most durable, but there isn't that much in it, not in my experience.

The next is one that I've tested last winter on my 350Z and proved its worth - Sonax Polymer Netshield (PNS), this cost £12.95 for the can and will probably do about 5-6 cars I think. It lasted 7 months easily my weekend car, but that was 2 layers and not driven a huge amount.

The final entrant is a new one I've got, Bilt Hamber's Double Speed Wax. I'm a fan of Bilt Hamber's product's - everything I've tried has been brilliant, in particular their Autofoam, Autowash, claybars, Autowheel and Korrosol. This new Double Speed wax has just won the AutoExpress best wax 2015 award. Normally not an award I'd pay attention to, but quite an interesting list actually. Also, their last wax, Finis is pretty much the most durable wax out there. Bilt Hamber have formulated this to have less Carnauba and be more sealanty in its design. They say that this should be more resistant to chemicals - ie frequent washing than Finis, but Finis would be more mechanically resistant - deal with weather better. Time will tell. This costs £15 for 250ml and the tub will do loads of cars

Here are the products - Double Speed Wax went on the left, PNS in the middle and Collinite on the right.



This is them on the bonnet - the smudgy thing is a cloud:





In use, all products should be used thinly or sparingly. The 915 went on very nicely and buffed the smoothest. PNS is virtually invisible on the paint, especially on silver, but is the grabbiest on the buff, this is due to the way it is to work and helps produce the crazy water behaviour. The Double Speed Wax wasn't particularly easy or hard to use, not sure why the name applies really. However, it too is meant to have excellent water behaviour. One layer of each was applied.

On the car the products didn't look any different - nada. Over time, I'm hoping to see if there is any difference in how clean they help keep the car and of course how long they last.

I applied the Double Speed Wax (2 layers) to the rest of the car to see how it held up in general.

First wash which was on 12 June I took a video which can be seen below:



The wash procedure is always the same - a snowfoam with Carchem snowfoam and a 2 bucket wash with Autoglym BCS (I have loads to use up!)

For most of the test, DSW and PNS behaved exactly the same, crazy water behaviour, great beading, with 915 whilst still working behaving rather differently - sheeting more under the washer jet and beading less strongly.

I then left it a while as nothing much was happening, plus I was lazy!

Fast forward to 2 August and I washed and took this video:



Much slower actions from all the contenders, still sheeting evident on the DSW and PNS, but looks like the 915 seems pretty much dead.

To continue the pain I left it another month until today to capture this: (photobucket is playing up)


__
https://flic.kr/p/21203267101

To me, it is clear that 915 has failed. I think it had pretty much failed in August - 2 and a half summer months out of one layer.
So that Looking at the other 2, PNS is now clearing water better than DSW, whether that is because of the bonnet position or something else is hard to say, but it is. DSW doesn't have long left - say 4 summer months out of one layer.

PNS is still clearing water pretty quickly so I reckon it has another month in it.

However, the 2 layers of DSW I've put on the rest of the car are still behaving very strongly, so the big lesson here is to always add 2 layers!! Also, given the amount of product you get in the tin which will cover lots and lots and lots of cars for £15 compared to the 5-7 cars for £13 of PNS, value wise DSW wins by a long way.

Hope this has proved valuable.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Try to wash them with some PURE SHAMPOO. Maybe they are clogged with dirt.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It isn't the shampoo, the 2 layers of DSW on the rest of the car is working well, washed with the same stuff.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cant get the vids to load for some reason, possibly photo bucket but could be my mac.

At least i can read whats happened anyway...:lol:

Thanks for testing...:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> It isn't the shampoo, the 2 layers of DSW on the rest of the car is working well, washed with the same stuff.


Maybe heat of bonnet affects? Are yoy driving like rally drivers


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

james_death said:


> Cant get the vids to load for some reason, possibly photo bucket but could be my mac.
> 
> At least i can read whats happened anyway...:lol:
> 
> Thanks for testing...:thumb:


I'll post links too when I get home.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Maybe heat of bonnet affects? Are yoy driving like rally drivers


Not too crazy in the driving stakes! Could be bonnet heat, but there is an insulation layer directly under the metal skin.

This test has made me realise more than anything the importance of 2 layers, all 3 have lasted longer or seem stronger for longer with 2 layers.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There always seams certain areas that fail sooner and can vary from vehicle to vehicle as another variable is what sun etc its exposed to when parked up.

Bonnet and rear quarters on the IQ, the pug spends a lot of time stood and thats mainly roof first fail along with the bonnet.

As you say always two coats, but I'm the same way for testing as long as your sure you covered all the area with one coat, it fails sooner so you can test some more...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Roscopervis: Any new findings from PNS and DSW?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DSW is still probally going lol


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I've totally cleaned and decontaminated that car now so nothing much extra to report. I recall that both both PNS and DSW are excellent products, PNS is easier to apply but you get far less applications in a can than DSW.

They are about as durable as each other, maybe PNS has a slight edge, and their beading and sheeting are both spectacular.


----------

